# Stihl wall of fame!



## Highdesignfool (May 29, 2016)

This is my Stihl collection,
Let's see some other power tool collections that are out there.






BG 85 Blower
FS 80R Trimmer
KM 130R Kombi motor
MS 261 Chainsaw
HS 81R Hedger


----------



## alderman (May 30, 2016)

A bit of my Shindaiwa collection. 
Trimmers l to r: 3 T25, 272, C 35, 3 C350
Saws on 2nd Shelf: 345, 350, 360, 377, 415, 416, 450, 488, 488
3rd Shelf: 490, 500, 550, 575, 577, 695, 757









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## president (May 30, 2016)

alderman said:


> A bit of my Shindaiwa collection.
> Trimmers l to r: 3 T25, 272, C 35, 3 C350
> Saws on 2nd Shelf: 345, 350, 360, 377, 415, 416, 450, 488, 488
> 3rd Shelf: 490, 500, 550, 575, 577, 695, 757
> ...


----------



## alderman (May 30, 2016)

Never had the RC45. I've got a couple of B45s and a B40 along with some others. I was running a BP 35 yesterday which is the backpack model. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 30, 2016)

Why is there a Husqvarna titanium line hanging there?  Stihl line not good enough?! Kidding. Just kidding!

My collection is such a mish mash that I won't show it.


----------



## Highdesignfool (May 30, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Why is there a Husqvarna titanium line hanging there?  Stihl line not good enough?! Kidding. Just kidding!
> 
> My collection is such a mish mash that I won't show it.



Lol. Yeah it might look out of place. It's good stuff though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tpence2177 (May 31, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Why is there a Husqvarna titanium line hanging there? [emoji14] Stihl line not good enough?! Kidding. Just kidding!
> 
> My collection is such a mish mash that I won't show it.


Same here lol the brand I love (stihl) I don't even own a chainsaw of theirs. Everything else I have is stihl, but my chainsaws are echo, husqvarna, and McCulloch lol. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (May 31, 2016)

I misread the title. I thought it said Stihl Wall of Shame.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 31, 2016)

Nice collection of tools


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 6, 2016)

Some of my "collection"...


----------



## kirko (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey Highdesignfool,,

nice collection,,but those machines look way to clean,, LOL


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jun 11, 2016)

Awesome thread. Give me a couple weeks and I'll line up the stihl kiddos for a family photo. 

My names Jason and I'm a "stihl-aholic"[emoji56]
Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanB22 (Jun 11, 2016)

Great thread


394xp w/ 33" & 42" Bars - Full Comp Full Chisel - 36" Granberg Alaskan Mill 
455 Rancher w/ 20" Bar - Semi Chisel
Husqvarna Forestry Helmet & Full Wrap Chaps


----------



## Highdesignfool (Jun 27, 2016)

kirko said:


> Hey Highdesignfool,,
> 
> nice collection,,but those machines look way to clean,, LOL



Yeah, you're probably right. They only get an hour each week. But I do like to keep em nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Highdesignfool (Jun 27, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> Some of my "collection"...View attachment 506873
> View attachment 506874



Wow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny K (Jun 27, 2016)

It is not on the wall or Stihl


----------

